# difference between airport express and extreme?



## bandersnatch (Dec 26, 2004)

i've been checking out the product pages on apple.ca and i really don't see a major difference between the two. 

any reason why one should get extreme over express?


----------



## kent (Oct 18, 2003)

X-Treme - better range + the ability to tap into an existing [wired] network.

Express - portable, enables air-tunes, cannot connect a wi-fi client to an existing wired network, less range.

Both have USB connectivity for wireless printing.

I have an extreme and I love it, it's rock-solid and the software to manage it is excellent.

With 802.11n [I believe that's the next standard] around the corner, which is 10x faster than 802.11g [the current standard], I'd get the Express ... it's cheaper and will still be a great little unit even when surpassed by 802.11n.


----------



## CarbonJohn (Mar 26, 2005)

bandersnatch said:


> i've been checking out the product pages on apple.ca and i really don't see a major difference between the two.
> 
> any reason why one should get extreme over express?


Extreme has dial-up modem built-in incase you want to have a dial-up wireless connection. Its a little underwhelming to have dial-up wireless though. 

The extreme you can also hook up some 3rd party antennas to extend the range like those from Dr. Bott ExtendAIR series. 

Express has a limit of 10 simultaneous users connections I believe vs the Extreme's 250ish.


----------



## Aero (Mar 2, 2006)

kent said:


> X-Treme - better range + the ability to tap into an existing [wired] network.
> 
> Express - portable, enables air-tunes, cannot connect a wi-fi client to an existing wired network, less range.
> 
> ...


I was wondering, about the wireless printing. I got a free printer from dell, it was supposed to be a lexmark. Anyway Dell doesnt have a mac driver nor does lexmark. Will it work with the wireless printing?


----------



## Another_Paul (Sep 20, 2005)

kent said:


> cannot connect a wi-fi client to an existing wired network, less range.


I am able to plug my Airport Express into my wired network, allowing my wi-fi client full access to my wired network.


----------



## kent (Oct 18, 2003)

Another_Paul said:


> I am able to plug my Airport Express into my wired network, allowing my wi-fi client full access to my wired network.



Hmmm ... really ... I know two people with wired networks and express units who cannot connect to their wired networks via the express. Do tell how you do this. I only have the extreme and have never used an express. The extreme has both WAN and LAN connectors [the express does not] enabling one to connect non-airport equipped Macs and the internet to their AEBS for wi-fi access via an airport equipped Mac.


----------



## gozer (Jan 15, 2002)

i don't know where people get the idea the extreme has better range. they are spec'd exactly thhe same and in every experience i've had the express actually fares better.

of course antenna's make all the difference with the extreme.


----------



## kent (Oct 18, 2003)

gozer said:


> i don't know where people get the idea the extreme has better range. they are spec'd exactly thhe same and in every experience i've had the express actually fares better.
> 
> of course antenna's make all the difference with the extreme.


If antennae size makes all the difference then didn't you answer your own question ...? Doesn't the extreme have a bigger antennae?

To be honest, I don't find the range of either to be earth-shattering!


----------



## gozer (Jan 15, 2002)

i was talking about after market antennas like carbonjohn linked to.

they have the exact same spec'd range out of the box although sales people lie about it all the time.



> Range (2)
> 
> * 50-foot range from the base station in typical use at 54 Mbps data rate (range depends on building construction) (1)
> * 150-foot range from the base station in typical use at 11 Mbps data rate (range depends on building construction)







> Range (3)
> 
> * 50-foot range from the base station in typical use at 54 Mbps data rate (range depends on building construction) (2)
> * 150-foot range from the base station in typical use at 11 Mbps data rate (range depends on building construction)




guess which is which


----------



## pmoyniha (Dec 13, 2004)

*Happy Express User*

As far as the Express goes, I have been using one for about 6 months now and I have been thrilled with it. I have had no trouble attaching to an existing wired network (my landlord pays for internet, so it gets wired into my place through a router and then through my express). The wireless audio is fantastic for me so I can move around and connect to my stereo. I haven't used the wireless printing yet, but I suspect it is just as easy (and the wireless audio is EASY to use). The range hasn't been fantastic, although I will say I live in an old house, and I don't think I have the express mounted in an ideal location. My roomates with windows laptops also have no trouble connecting.

-Pat


----------



## wdejong (Jun 15, 2006)

Aero said:


> I was wondering, about the wireless printing. I got a free printer from dell, it was supposed to be a lexmark. Anyway Dell doesnt have a mac driver nor does lexmark. Will it work with the wireless printing?


In all likelihood, yes. Mac OS has drivers for most of the Lexmark printers. Just plug it in, and your Mac should be able to find it.


----------



## rondini (Dec 6, 2001)

If not dig out the OS X install disks and do a custom install. The lexmark drivers are there. This is in case you didn't let them clutter up your drive in the first place. GIMP drivers there too!


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

Another_Paul said:


> I am able to plug my Airport Express into my wired network, allowing my wi-fi client full access to my wired network.


This works for me too. Pretty much plug and surf. Except that I changed it to a closed network that only recognizes specific client's MAC addresses.


----------



## Aero (Mar 2, 2006)

wdejong said:


> In all likelihood, yes. Mac OS has drivers for most of the Lexmark printers. Just plug it in, and your Mac should be able to find it.


What if it doesnt have one for that model?


----------



## maximusbibicus (Feb 25, 2002)

After 6 months of flawless performance from my Dlink router, it suffered through 2 moths of constant drop off. I finally called Dlink tech support and spent 2 hours on the phone while they confirmed there was a hardware problem. They wouldn't though. They avoided setting up an RMA as much as possible. Finally they said they would email me a beta firmwhere upgrade that MIGHT work. The update was sent to me 10 hours later and made no difference. Finally they said they would do an RMA. The process would take at least 2 weeks. No wireless for me for two weeks would not be bearable. I just went out and got an Airport Express. From the time I got in the house, it took me 10 minutes to upgrade to the latest firmware, set up the network, and encrypt it in WPA. Its running perfect from everywhere in the house. Fantastic little machine.


----------



## sinjin (Jul 12, 2003)

Another vote for Express, it's all the wireless router most people need, and more. 

I never considered one until my Netgear got flakey. Reception is great. Positioned near the floor, behind my TV, I get better range with my Express than the Netgear had (with antenna) in prime locations.

More expensive than most 3rd party routers but well worth it for the Apple "it just works" experience and ability to pocket it and save the day while out and about. If you also need a wireless print server or to stream music to a stereo, then the Express becomes a great value.


----------

